# Which to choose 189 or 190



## cooldude2031 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi there,

I have 60 points altogether (with IELTS 7.0 in each band). If I opt for 190 SS category, I will get extra 5 points, which will make a total of 65.

I am just wondering whether it's a good idea to proceed for 189 or 190 option? 

Can I open two different EOIs, say one for 189 category and another for 190? The idea for doing so is that I am not sure whether I will get a quick invitation if I only stick to 189 option. 

How quick the response is for 189 option? I heard they invite applicants with higher points. Mine is just on the threshold.

Do people with Electrical Engineering background have any experience in this regard?

And if I get invitation from both, can I accept the one I want?

Any good inputs and suggestion shall be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

cooldude2031 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have 60 points altogether (with IELTS 7.0 in each band). If I opt for 190 SS category, I will get extra 5 points, which will make a total of 65.
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

see my feedback on your queries:

I am just wondering whether it's a good idea to proceed for 189 or 190 option? 
The choice of visa depends on many factors such as competition in that group, waiting time, your personal circustances, possibility of finding a good job in a designated area under 190 visa, ability to survive for first 2 years in a state to name but just a few.

Can I open two different EOIs, say one for 189 category and another for 190? The idea for doing so is that I am not sure whether I will get a quick invitation if I only stick to 189 option. 
You can create only 1 Eoi and choose both 189 and 190 options by clicking them. Following this, if you would like to get nomination from a state, lodge a separate application for sponsorship to the sate you want to. Once your application is approved, your EOI will automatically invited to lodge the visa. So, no need to create 2 EOI's for this purpose.

How quick the response is for 189 option? I heard they invite applicants with higher points. Mine is just on the threshold.

This actually varies. If your occupation is in the list of 6 occupations that follow stringent rules to invitre aspirants, then, you may get the invite but a huge delay is expected. But, if your occupation is not there, you are on the safe side and can get the invite very soon. For the occupations except those 6, having 60 points is more than enough to get immediate invite.

Do people with Electrical Engineering background have any experience in this regard?
What is your occupation?

And if I get invitation from both, can I accept the one I want?
No, you will get only one invite a time. If your are invited under 189 visa then your EOI will be locked and you can do nothing with it. the same thing is with 190 visa if you get it first., However, you may let the first invite expired if you don't want to choose that visa and can lodge a fresh EOI after 60 days from the date of invite. DIAC is generous to invite a candidate maximum of twice.

Hitting "like" button shows how good you are at appreciate other's valuable information.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## cooldude2031 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Can you pls pass me the link which has info about those 6 occupations facing stringent assessment. Mine is ELECTRICAL ENGINEER.

By the way, if I choose both 189 and 190 in the same EOI, would either of the party hesitate to give me an invite in a fear that I may decline its invitation. Any experience in this regard????


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

cooldude2031 said:


> Thanks a lot. Can you pls pass me the link which has info about those 6 occupations facing stringent assessment. Mine is ELECTRICAL ENGINEER.
> 
> By the way, if I choose both 189 and 190 in the same EOI, would either of the party hesitate to give me an invite in a fear that I may decline its invitation. Any experience in this regard????


Hi friend,

Below link shows the list of 6 occupations that follow different startegy to invite professionals.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results

The below one shows the places left and ceilings for your occupation.

SkillSelect

But, luckily, you escaped from this issue, as your occupation, Electrical engineer is excluded from this list. Secondly, your occupation has a high number seats for this program year that is 1500 out of which only 223 places were filled up so far. This means, you have higher chances of getting the invitation very soon after your lodgement of EOI. Moreover, the competitions seems to be very low in your occupational group code that is 2333. In other words, even a candidate with 60 points can get the invite very soon, within a month, probably. Hence, as you hold 60 points which is more than sufficient to secure an invite under 189 visa, you don't need to panic.

As a result, don't go for state sponsored visa that is 190 which will restrict you within a limited region and the feasibility of finding a high paying employment is narrow. Moreover, the processing times for 190 and 189 are more or less one and the same these days. Taking all above facts into account, i recommend you only to select 189 visa option in EOI and you are free to roam around all parts of aussie.

Sathiya


----------



## cooldude2031 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Friend,

Many thanks for your valuable info. However, I had been advised to apply for 190 for early processing for visa. So, in my EOI, I chose 190 option for NSW. Considering you advice in this matter, would it be wise to choose 189 option now along with 190 option in the EOI I have submitted. Will this create any problem for me or would I be fine?

Also, can you please share me how long it may take for DIAC to respond in connection to invitation. You told it's a month or so.

Looking forward to your kind response.

T







sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> see my feedback on your queries:
> 
> ...


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> see my feedback on your queries:
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Can you please elaborate on those 6 occupations , I checked the link you provided and I guess these are the 6 occupations in question -


Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.

I am not sure about "Other Engineering Professional"

I have requested for skill assessment under 263111 (System and Network Engineer ) . Do I fall under these 6 occupations?

Regards


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

prseeker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please elaborate on those 6 occupations , I checked the link you provided and I guess these are the 6 occupations in question -
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

it is a great escape for your as your occupation is not listed there. With your occupation that 263111, you can get the invitation very easily and quickly when compared with the above 6 occupations. Besides, your occupation, i think, has more than 1200 seats for this program year out of which only 233 positions were filled in so far. This means that only very less number of candidates under your job group are applying EOI's which is really good for you. 

Other engineering professionals are a different category which doesn't have any influence on your job profile. So, no need to panic about your case. These 6 occupations are facing huge rush of applicants towards filing EOI's and the number of EOI's with eligible points (60 or more) is very huge than the allotted spaces for these professions. In fact, in some occupations, the number of EOI's is about trice or twice the total places for this year. If DIAC invites the aspirants on first-come-first-serve basis, then in a single day, all paces for these groups might have been filled leaving no room for better scorers lodging in upcoming months to get invites till July, 2015.That's why DIAC excluded these 6 occupations from general selection criteria. 

*If the above information is helpful, i recommend you to hit "Thanks" and "Like" buttons to encourage me addressing your queries on time.*

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## cooldude2031 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Queries for 189 and 190*

Hi Forum Users,

A couple of queries:

1. While filling out EOI, is it acceptable to put "Till Date" instead of any specific date in my employment history for an organization where I am still working? Or Do I need to put the same date mentioned in the assessment outcome provided by assessing authority, in my case it's Engineers Australia?

2. Another issue is that I have completed my Masters (from overseas) in between, i.e. after I applied for my qualification assessment based on my Bachelor degree from an Indian University. As bachelor qualification is sufficient, I have already got a positive outcome. In this case, do I need to fill up my Masters qualification in EOI? I have my Masters certificates with me now. 
I have NOT claimed any point for employment for the period I have studied. 

Any fruitful advice shall be highly appreciated. Thanks in heaps.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

cooldude2031 said:


> Hi Forum Users,
> 
> A couple of queries:
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

here are my answers to your questions:

1. While filling out EOI, is it acceptable to put "Till Date" instead of any specific date in my employment history for an organization where I am still working? Or Do I need to put the same date mentioned in the assessment outcome provided by assessing authority, in my case it's Engineers Australia?

Engineers Australia's skills assessment letter has no expiry date which facilitates you to leave the end date of current employment blank if you work with same roles and in same company. If you put end date, then , it means you left the company on the date you mentioned. So, don't fill in any end date if you work in same role, just leave end date blank.

2. Another issue is that I have completed my Masters (from overseas) in between, i.e. after I applied for my qualification assessment based on my Bachelor degree from an Indian University. As bachelor qualification is sufficient, I have already got a positive outcome. In this case, do I need to fill up my Masters qualification in EOI? I have my Masters certificates with me now. 
I have NOT claimed any point for employment for the period I have studied

in your case, you don't to provide the information about your masters' degree, as it is not assessed. Just provide only the bachelor's degree related particulars in EOI. moreover, it is not mandatory for you to give an information to which you don't claim points for. Both masters and masters are awarded with 15 points and hence adding masters' doesn't make any sense.

*If the above information is helpful, i recommend you to hit "Thanks" and "Like" buttons to encourage me addressing your queries on time.*

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Below link shows the list of 6 occupations that follow different startegy to invite professionals.
> 
> ...


Dear frn Sathiya, u wrote here that 190 and 189 are taking almost same time now. But i see the reverse: my frns who applied after mine (me 14 july,13) in 190, already got grant, but me (189) still no response. Even few frns (189) applied dec.'12, still no response. i am confused.
regrds,
rashid
My status: ANZSCO 233111, IELTS:L.8.5/R.7.0/W.7.0/S.7.0, Point: 65, EOI submitted: 08 June,'13, EOI invitation (189): 01 July,'13, Visa Applied: 14 July,'13, Team13: 20 Aug,'13, CO assigned:27 Sept,'13, Med: 08 Oct,'13, PCC: 22 Oct.'13, Grant:


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rashid.amm said:


> Dear frn Sathiya, u wrote here that 190 and 189 are taking almost same time now. But i see the reverse: my frns who applied after mine (me 14 july,13) in 190, already got grant, but me (189) still no response. Even few frns (189) applied dec.'12, still no response. i am confused.
> regrds,
> rashid
> My status: ANZSCO 233111, IELTS:L.8.5/R.7.0/W.7.0/S.7.0, Point: 65, EOI submitted: 08 June,'13, EOI invitation (189): 01 July,'13, Visa Applied: 14 July,'13, Team13: 20 Aug,'13, CO assigned:27 Sept,'13, Med: 08 Oct,'13, PCC: 22 Oct.'13, Grant:


hi buddy,

the above timeline is applicable to general conditions and there are several circumstances that my may actually deviate these timelines. Some of the factors such as nationality, complexity of an applicant's case, strength of documentation, submission of documents on time, availability of case officers, etc. impact on the processing times of visa grant. For instance, from my personal experience i had through my friends who are residing in Bangladesh and Pakistan (countries where safety is at risk), the background verification, police clearance, case officer's decision on candidature takes longer time than other countries like India. I am sorry to mention this yet it is true. But, this vary greatly. in fact, as friend of mine who is from india, got the 189 visa in exactly 55 days following the lodging of visa application whereas other friend who lodged 190 visa still waiting after 50 days. 

Moreover, it varies from one occupation to another as well. Because of the advent of 6 bands in each section of IELTS scores, the number of people applying under technician and riggers categories have been declining leaving advantage to 189 visas. Nowadays, the visa processing time difference for 189 and 190 is not more than 30-45 days, in general. there are of course execptional cases as well to this rule.

*if the above information is helpful, i recommend you to hit "Thanks" and "Like" buttons to encourage me addressing your queries on time.*

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> the above timeline is applicable to general conditions and there are several circumstances that my may actually deviate these timelines. Some of the factors such as nationality, complexity of an applicant's case, strength of documentation, submission of documents on time, availability of case officers, etc. impact on the processing times of visa grant. For instance, from my personal experience i had through my friends who are residing in Bangladesh and Pakistan (countries where safety is at risk), the background verification, police clearance, case officer's decision on candidature takes longer time than other countries like India. I am sorry to mention this yet it is true. But, this vary greatly. in fact, as friend of mine who is from india, got the 189 visa in exactly 55 days following the lodging of visa application whereas other friend who lodged 190 visa still waiting after 50 days.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your valuable and quick response. Actually we r suffering from this type of problems may be because of nationality. Even one of my frn applied last 15Dec.'12, still no response. i don't know what will happen in case of mine.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rashid.amm said:


> Thanks for your valuable and quick response. Actually we r suffering from this type of problems may be because of nationality. Even one of my frn applied last 15Dec.'12, still no response. i don't know what will happen in case of mine.


hi friend,

if your documentation is strong and genuine besides fulfilling the criteria for getting a visa, then no need to panic. It is all about being patient for some time where, yours is a bit longer than others. However, for sure, you will get the golden email at the end of the day with my prayers and wishes.

Always be optimistic as this is not the end of this globe. Your patience and hard work will definitely pay you in return.

My best wishes for you to get the visa grant soon.

Sathiya


----------



## cooldude2031 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot friend.

In my Assessment Letter, Engineers Australia has considered my professional experience up to May 2013, i.e. the time when I lodged my application to it. So, assessment is based up to May 2013. However, I am still working in the same company. So, now filling up EOI of DIAC, can I leave end date blank for the current service period in my employment history?

Though I have NOT claimed any points in EOI for the employment for the period (about 2.5 years) while I was doing Masters study , will DIAC ask for documents for the break in the employment history coz I was studying then. For this, do I need to mention anything in EOI or just let it go.

Expecting your suggestions.......













cooldude2031 said:


> Hi Forum Users,
> 
> A couple of queries:
> 
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

cooldude2031 said:


> Thanks a lot friend.
> 
> In my Assessment Letter, Engineers Australia has considered my professional experience up to May 2013, i.e. the time when I lodged my application to it. So, assessment is based up to May 2013. However, I am still working in the same company. So, now filling up EOI of DIAC, can I leave end date blank for the current service period in my employment history?
> 
> ...



hi frined,

In my Assessment Letter, Engineers Australia has considered my professional experience up to May 2013, i.e. the time when I lodged my application to it. So, assessment is based up to May 2013. However, I am still working in the same company. So, now filling up EOI of DIAC, can I leave end date blank for the current service period in my employment history?

*yes, still, you can leave the end date of employment blank on condition that you are able to provide ciurrent monthly pay slips, bank statements, income tax return statements, new reference letter (this is optional though i recommend it) to the case officer after lodging visa application.*

Though I have NOT claimed any points in EOI for the employment for the period (about 2.5 years) while I was doing Masters study , will DIAC ask for documents for the break in the employment history coz I was studying then. For this, do I need to mention anything in EOI or just let it go.

*No, not at all. DIAC/Case officer only verifies the details pertaining to the claims you are making in EOI and visa application. If you don't include anything and claim nothing for the work experience or education, they will not bother about them. Don't mention anything and just leave it blank, if you don't want to claim points for.*

Sathiya


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> if your documentation is strong and genuine besides fulfilling the criteria for getting a visa, then no need to panic. It is all about being patient for some time where, yours is a bit longer than others. However, for sure, you will get the golden email at the end of the day with my prayers and wishes.
> 
> ...


Thanks again. I feel so grateful for your encouraging words. Pls keep in touch.


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> if your documentation is strong and genuine besides fulfilling the criteria for getting a visa, then no need to panic. It is all about being patient for some time where, yours is a bit longer than others. However, for sure, you will get the golden email at the end of the day with my prayers and wishes.
> 
> ...


One more thing, can u pls clarify the word 'strong and genuine'. As i know what docs i provided are 100% genuine, not a single paper is fake there. And strong? pls.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rashid.amm said:


> One more thing, can u pls clarify the word 'strong and genuine'. As i know what docs i provided are 100% genuine, not a single paper is fake there. And strong? pls.


Well. you are already well aware of genuine. Right?. Let me elucidate strong case. It is where the applicant has the ideal documentation that is all employment documents such as job offer letter, appointment letter, recommendation letter, letter of job description (roles and responsibilities), pay slips, bank statements, Form 16, income tax documents, appreciation letters, bonus increment letters, etc. 

Under education, graduation degree certificate, transcript, consolidated mark sheet, provisional certificate, 10th class mark sheet, 12th mark sheet, any other certificates etc.

Other documents like passport, police clearance certificate, medicals (without any major issues). This ideal situation is different from one country to other and one candidate to another. So, submit the documents whatever you have and applicable o your case to case officer.

The name of the game is that the case officer if gets satisfaction, that is called the ideal and strong in which he already has all documents uploaded by an applicant to strongly elucidate the claims he mad in EOI and visa application.

Hope you understand.

Sathiya


----------



## cooldude2031 (Oct 30, 2013)

Once again thanks a lot. A few more queries,

If invited to apply, do we need to upload same docs esp Employment Reference Letters that we had submitted to assessing organisation or do we need to supply fresh ones.

Regarding pay slips and bank statements, for how many months do we need to provide them. 

My organization has deposited my net salary for Jan-Apr on May as shown in the bank statement. This is due to delay during disbursement. But, for most occasions, it's on monthly basis. Moreover, we are given a salary statement on monthly basis indicating our salary and tax deductions by our organization whenever we request but NOT the pay slips. Is this ok for DIAC purpose.

Can you pls comment on these. Thanks.








sathiyaseelan said:


> hi frined,
> 
> In my Assessment Letter, Engineers Australia has considered my professional experience up to May 2013, i.e. the time when I lodged my application to it. So, assessment is based up to May 2013. However, I am still working in the same company. So, now filling up EOI of DIAC, can I leave end date blank for the current service period in my employment history?
> 
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

cooldude2031 said:


> Once again thanks a lot. A few more queries,
> 
> If invited to apply, do we need to upload same docs esp Employment Reference Letters that we had submitted to assessing organisation or do we need to supply fresh ones.
> 
> ...


friend,

If invited to apply, do we need to upload same docs esp Employment Reference Letters that we had submitted to assessing organisation or do we need to supply fresh ones.

*See, skills assessment and visa application process are entirely different tracks and the documentation in one process is not necessarily to be submitted in another process. this is ideal when you claim more experience after the date you got skills assessment. But, there should be same documents like offer letter, appointment letters ect, but, reference letter can be obtained newly and can be submitted to case officer after visa lodging.*

Regarding pay slips and bank statements, for how many months do we need to provide them. 

*One pay slip per quarter and so 4 pay slips per year are more than enough, For instance, Jan, April, July, October. However, bank statements are needed for the entire period you claim for points under work experience*.

My organization has deposited my net salary for Jan-Apr on May as shown in the bank statement. This is due to delay during disbursement. But, for most occasions, it's on monthly basis. Moreover, we are given a salary statement on monthly basis indicating our salary and tax deductions by our organization whenever we request but NOT the pay slips. Is this ok for DIAC purpose.

*This is absolutely fine and don't create any problems, i guess. However, do send a sample copy of your salary slip hiding your secret details to me at Private message. I will tell you exactly.*

Sathiya


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> it is a great escape for your as your occupation is not listed there. With your occupation that 263111, you can get the invitation very easily and quickly when compared with the above 6 occupations. Besides, your occupation, i think, has more than 1200 seats for this program year out of which only 233 positions were filled in so far. This means that only very less number of candidates under your job group are applying EOI's which is really good for you.
> 
> ...


Sathiya , 

Thank you so much for taking time out and answering to my query in such a detailed manner . I really appreciate that !!
Can you help me in deciding the category as well , My case is bit complicated so it may be somewhat confusing for you but please try.

My Profile -

Age 31 Year Points : 30
IELTS : 7 Points : 10
Education: BCA , MCSE Point : 15 (Expecting , ACS assessment applied :fingerscrossed:
Total : 55 Points 

In case of 190 -
That totals to 55 points so if I opt for SS I get additional 5 points and that makes it 60 without claiming any points for work experience. 
So will it be better idea to go for SS as I wont have to worry about providing all the work related documents ?

In case of 189 -
Regarding my work experience , My total work exp is of 7 years 5 months . So if ACS deducts 2 years I will be claiming 10 points making my total to 65 point. In worst case scenario ACS deducts 4 years then I will be claiming only 5 points for 3.5 years of work exp. Making total 60 for 189.

I am working in my current organization from last 1 year and have all the documents like Salary Slips , Offer Letter , Offer Acceptance Letter etc . So I am not worried about last 1 year . 
From my last organization where I worked for 6.5 years , I have very limited documents . What all I have is 

4 Year Form 16's
2 Year W2 ( US Taxation From since I was sent to Onsite for 2 years )
Resignation Acceptance , Experience , Full and Final Settlement Letters 
Appraisal letter for 1 year 
Around 24-25 Salary Slips 

What missing is 
Offer Letter 
Form 16 for 2 years 
Lots of salary Slips 
Appraisal letters etc 

So I am worried that because of lack of documents my visa can be rejected . I came to know very recently that if Visa gets rejected all the fees you paid , in my case around 5500 AUD will go down the drain . I can not afford to be in that situation as I will be taking loan to pay the visa fees .

Also while submitting Statutory Declaration for my last organization I mentioned my title as Senior Telecom Engineer throughout those 6.5 years . But my title kept on changing every 2 years from joining , I did this because I was told that if I declare 4 titles for my tenure then I have to submit 4 declarations explain my roles and responsibilities for all the 4 titles . So I am worried because of this as well .

Keeping all this in mind should I go ahead for 190 with 60 pints without claiming and points for work exp or should I go ahead with 189 .

I will be really grateful if you can help me on this as I have been running post to pillar because of this confusion.

Regards


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> it is a great escape for your as your occupation is not listed there. With your occupation that 263111, you can get the invitation very easily and quickly when compared with the above 6 occupations. Besides, your occupation, i think, has more than 1200 seats for this program year out of which only 233 positions were filled in so far. This means that only very less number of candidates under your job group are applying EOI's which is really good for you.
> 
> ...


Forgot to add , Thanked and liked your precious information


----------



## cooldude2031 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you my friend for your kind response. some specific issues regarding my career:



In my case, I have worked with two different organizations (including the current one) from 1998. I worked from 1998 to 2003 in one organization. 

Then, from 2003 to 2009 in a government organization (including services in three different departments of the same organization). I then went on higher study from 2010 -2012. So, I did not claim any points for this period. After completing my higher study, I again commenced my job in the same organization from 2013 and am working till date. I have got employee reference from each of them including service period.


Our organization used to pay our salary on cash, i.e. provide net amount to the employee at the end of each month. However, it used to provide us a SINGLE salary statement (NOT the bank statement) annually to each employee. So ,there was no need of depositing salary on the bank account. How to deal with this when we are required to upload the relevant docs. It started depositing salary only from a couple of years.

Since I have only salary statement issued by my organization (that too not for all previous years), How to deal with this. We did not bother to keep those as we had no idea then that we'd be applying for Oz PR. But, I do have salary as well as bank statements for the recent period, i.e. 2013. 

Can you pls provide some ideas how to deal with such scenario based upon ur experiences.

Cheers.......








sathiyaseelan said:


> friend,
> 
> If invited to apply, do we need to upload same docs esp Employment Reference Letters that we had submitted to assessing organisation or do we need to supply fresh ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

*6 occupations that follow stringent rules*

6 occupations that follow stringent rules


I could not find them.
Can you list them or give some link?



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> see my feedback on your queries:
> 
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

masimshehzad said:


> 6 occupations that follow stringent rules
> 
> 
> I could not find them.
> Can you list them or give some link?


hi buddy,

below link from skill select account shows the lsit of 6 occupations.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results

moreover, the threads regarding the above information.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-6-occupations-eoi-tracker-sub-class189.html

hope you get a good insight after going through these links.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

cooldude2031 said:


> Thank you my friend for your kind response. some specific issues regarding my career:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

for sure, your case is intricate to cope with. Anyway, my advice to deal this iwth is given below in dark.

Our organization used to pay our salary on cash, i.e. provide net amount to the employee at the end of each month. However, it used to provide us a SINGLE salary statement (NOT the bank statement) annually to each employee. So ,there was no need of depositing salary on the bank account. How to deal with this when we are required to upload the relevant docs. It started depositing salary only from a couple of years.

*i guess your company offer only an annual statement regarding your salary and income tax deducted particulars. is this provided on company's letterhead. If so, this is fine in addition to few more demands. Just ask your HR manager to issue you a salary certificate indicating your annual salary along with income tax details etc. one more document you can get is the income tax return statements which is also good enough to add to above documents. Bank statements from the date your organization started depositing in your bank account need to be submitted by you. if possible, ask your company o offer you printed pay slips on company's letterhead for 3 different months per year. The bottom line is that the more documents you submit, the better your chances for visa grant will be. Here it goes:

1. Bank statements from the day the company started depositing money into your bank account till date.
2. Salary certificate for each year indicating your annual salary, income tax etc. for all years
3. Monthly printed salary particulars on company's letterhead for 3 different months per year (3 letters one for one month) for all years you worked

These 3 things make your case strong.*

Since I have only salary statement issued by my organization (that too not for all previous years), How to deal with this. We did not bother to keep those as we had no idea then that we'd be applying for Oz PR. But, I do have salary as well as bank statements for the recent period, i.e. 2013. 

*The period you have the bank statements is really good for you. But, how long is this period? if this period is more than 3 years, then check whether your occupation gets an invite with 60 points or so. calculate the overall points having this case in mind. Go for analyzing as many cases as possible and measure the chances of invites according to them.*

This is my personal opinion only and hope this suits your circumstances.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Sathiya ,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking time out and answering to my query in such a detailed manner . I really appreciate that !!
> Can you help me in deciding the category as well , My case is bit complicated so it may be somewhat confusing for you but please try.
> ...


Sathiya Sir can you please help me with this ,


----------



## rajive (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Friends.


I gone through many links but still I have some doubts...

I have done my BE CSE in 2005 and I started to work on Nov-2005 in Call Center software Solution Designer ( Have many job openings in Aus since it is Aus product) in different vertical like Bank , healthcare , Telecom etc..

I worked in 5 companies as a Technical Consultant , I have my all relieving letter except one company. This is sad to me 

I don't want to go with an Agent, planning to do own.

So can any expat guide me..


which one is good for me 189 / 190? 

I have calculated my points based on my exp ( my exp 8) and age (my age: 30)? is it correct?


Age 30pts

Degree 15 pts

IELTS 10 pts (7 each band )

W/Exp 10 pts

----------

65 pts

----------

how can I proceed for PR?what is the first step should I do? Should I write IELTS first?

what i need to do for my experience letter?

Am I under those 6 occupations ?
Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.


Looking forward from you guys...


Thanks.

Rajive.


----------



## cooldude2031 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello Friend,

Could you advise me on the following.

While accepting invitation from Skillselect, can we use transaction number to upload our medical details or need to wait till we hear from the case officer?

I also saw in the forum somewhere that medical document is valid for a year for immigration purpose. So, would you pls explain these stuffs.

Similarly, can we upload police clearance certificates at the same time? I have resided overseas too in the last 10 year period and have got police clearance too from the country where I stayed. Do wee need to upload them too or wait for case officer to respond.

It'd be great if anyone could advise me on this. BTW, how long is the visa processing time for 189 category these days from the lodgement of application of skillselect invitation.

Thanks heaps  









cooldude2031 said:


> Thank you my friend for your kind response. some specific issues regarding my career:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

cooldude2031 said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Could you advise me on the following.
> 
> ...


hello friend,

front loading all documents including pcc and medicals (done by hospital) is really a good idea that i recommend everyone to do. 

While accepting invitation from Skillselect, can we use transaction number to upload our medical details or need to wait till we hear from the case officer?

*Your Medical report and result will be shared by the hospital with the case officer. You may upload the medical exam's receipt so that the case officer understands you took the medical check-up already. So, don't wait for the case officer to be allotted, just go for medicals after paying visa application.Medical examination and PCC are valid for 1 year but you should make an initial entry to aussie based on the one you took earlier, be it medicals or PCC to validate your PR*

Similarly, can we upload police clearance certificates at the same time? I have resided overseas too in the last 10 year period and have got police clearance too from the country where I stayed. Do wee need to upload them too or wait for case officer to respond.

*as i told you already, if you load these documents prior to case officer's allocation, your visa processing times may be reduced dramatically. In fact, you may expect a direct visa grant on condition that you upload all documents and there is no discrepancies or complexity in documents. these days, 189 visas are processed rapidly and these times vary greatly between 45 days and 4 or 5 months based on various factors such as the complexity and credibility of documents, background verification, availability of case officer, holidays falling in midway etc. *

regards,
sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi

I am about to file application for 190 visa. 

Can I do Meds before filing the application ? If yes, what all tests I need to go through ? Any link will be helpful

Also, can I raise request for PCC ?


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> 
> I am about to file application for 190 visa.
> 
> ...


I have not yet applied for visa. However, I have already applied for and received the PCC.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> 
> I am about to file application for 190 visa.
> 
> ...


hello friend,

Can I do Meds before filing the application ? If yes, what all tests I need to go through ? Any link will be helpful

*Only after filling visa application and paying visa fees, the link for medical exam will be enabled. So, firstly, you must pay visa fees and book the medical examination at the nearby hospital where you reside. the tests in medical check up include physical fitness for weight and height, blood test, urine test, chest x-ray, prescribed spectacles or lens if applicable. *

Also, can I raise request for PCC ?

*After paying visa fees, go for PCC if your current and resident address mentioned in passport is same. If they are different, do PCC right away.*

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rajive said:


> Dear Friends.
> 
> 
> I gone through many links but still I have some doubts...
> ...


hello friend,

see my answers below.

which one is good for me 189 / 190? 

*This depends on many factors. Firstly, check which Australian occupation is closely matching with your roles and responsibilities, and then check whether your occupation is eligible for both 189 and 190 visas or not.* 

I have calculated my points based on my exp ( my exp 8) and age (my age: 30)? is it correct?

*If the assessing authority for yours is ACS, you may expect the deduction of work experience for 2 or 3 or 4 or even 6 years based on your current roles, number of subjects you studied in your graduation/PG, etc.in that case, you may not get 10 or 15 points based on the assessment outcome from ACS. * 

how can I proceed for PR?what is the first step should I do? Should I write IELTS first?

*For skills assessment from ACS, no need to sit for IELTS whereas if your nominated occupation is the one evaluated by engineers australia, then you need to sit for ielts before submitting documents for skills assessment.i presume that yours may be ACS, so , no need of ielts, however, check this by yourself*

what i need to do for my experience letter? 

*What is the problem with your past company? Did they close their operations in india? You may find their contact details on their website. write an email and call them stating your purpose and request them humbly to offer you the letter. If you have good relationship with your boss or colleagues who are still working with that organization, you may seek for their help as well. If no one is there, get the address and visit their branch office or head office whichever you can and you may approach the HR manager for receiving the same. Just attach the offer letter while sending the request to them on email. This may ease them to respond to you quickly. Else, take the hard copy of offer letter, pay slips etc. while visiting their office in person. I hope this resolve your problem.*

sathiya


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello friend,
> 
> *After paying visa fees, go for PCC if your current and resident address mentioned in passport is same. If they are different, do PCC right away.*
> 
> sathiya


Hey Sathiya...I got the invitation in 2'nd November round just as you had predicted. Thanks!


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi All

Appreciate your advice

I am filing my EOI in a few days time, have some clarifications:

1) my assessment period for employment is for ex..2010/05 to 2013/05 , i have resigned from the current employment(2013/11) , in this case, can i give the end date as 2013/11 in EOI

2) my first employment is not assessed as relevant, so i should i mention in EOI as irrelevant , also in future during Visa filing stage, should i provide the documents for unclaimed employment.

3) furthermore, i am not keen to apply for 190 , as only one state ACT sponsors for it. can i just select only 189 , but does it delays processing time

Please advise


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nectar_s said:


> Hi All
> 
> Appreciate your advice
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

find my answers below.

1) my assessment period for employment is for ex..2010/05 to 2013/05 , i have resigned from the current employment(2013/11) , in this case, can i give the end date as 2013/11 in EOI
*Yes, for your current employment, if you resigned, have to give the end date as the day you relieved from the company. Did you get the experience letter stating the same day as the end date.*

2) my first employment is not assessed as relevant, so i should i mention in EOI as irrelevant , also in future during Visa filing stage, should i provide the documents for unclaimed employment.
*Yes, you must choose as irrelevant and it is not necessary to submit the documents regarding this employment, however, i personally recommend to upload at least few of the employment documents while filling in visa application.*

3) furthermore, i am not keen to apply for 190 , as only one state ACT sponsors for it. can i just select only 189 , but does it delays processing time.

*Choosing both 189 and 190 in EOI will not impact one another as they are different tracks. You can select 189 alone if your occupation is not in the list of 6 occupations. choosing 190 in eoi will not impact the processing times of 189.*

regards,
sathiya


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Thats was a quick reply.. thank you so much..

1) yes my exp letter carries the end date as Nov 2013, but Vet Assessment carries the end date - May 2013 ,

2) Ok

3) if i apply for 189 and 190, which one i get first ?
Suppose if i get 190 first and not interested should i wait for how long to get it expired and wait for 189 invite to roll out.

Please advice



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Can anyone answer my queries please



nectar_s said:


> Thats was a quick reply.. thank you so much..
> 
> 1) yes my exp letter carries the end date as Nov 2013, but Vet Assessment carries the end date - May 2013 ,
> 
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nectar_s said:


> Thats was a quick reply.. thank you so much..
> 
> 1) yes my exp letter carries the end date as Nov 2013, but Vet Assessment carries the end date - May 2013 ,
> 
> ...


hi biddy,

1) yes my exp letter carries the end date as Nov 2013, but Vet Assessment carries the end date - May 2013 ,
*This is not an issue as long as you are able to support the claim for extra experience proving your end date by submitting recent month's salary slip, income tax statements, form 16 (if any), new reference letter, experience letter and relieving letter while submitting documents following visa lodgement.*

2) Ok

3) if i apply for 189 and 190, which one i get first ?
Suppose if i get 190 first and not interested should i wait for how long to get it expired and wait for 189 invite to roll out.

*This depends. If a state you are chosen from EOI processes your application fast, the, you may get 190 invite fast. If your overall points are really high such as 65, 70 or more (based on competition of your occupation as well), you may get an invite under 189 prior to 190 also. So, this varies. In case you got the invite under 189, your EOI will be blocked for 60 days and you can expect an invite after the expiry of this invite. I mean, on 61st day after your invite, if you didn't apply 190 visa, Your EOI will be enabled and may get an invite under 189 sooner or later based on invite selection trend.*

regards,
sathiya


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying..

I have 65 points, hence i will opt only for 189

Suppose in case, i am not getting 189 invite and can i apply for 190 SS later at any stage.

Please advice




sathiyaseelan said:


> hi biddy,
> 
> 1) yes my exp letter carries the end date as Nov 2013, but Vet Assessment carries the end date - May 2013 ,
> *This is not an issue as long as you are able to support the claim for extra experience proving your end date by submitting recent month's salary slip, income tax statements, form 16 (if any), new reference letter, experience letter and relieving letter while submitting documents following visa lodgement.*
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nectar_s said:


> Thanks for clarifying..
> 
> I have 65 points, hence i will opt only for 189
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

Trust me, you will get the invitation within a couple of invite rounds for following reasons.

1. Firstly, your occupation (2212) is not in the list of 6 occupations that follow stringent rules to invite candidates.

2. The competition in your occupation is less as only few people are lodging EOI's under your group code. 

4. Holding 60 points is more than enough for your occupation to secure an invite under 189 visa.

I predicted many people's chances for their invites based on assumptions, manipulations and tricks and you know, most of them have worked out well the way i prognosticated.

The best case is that you may get the invite in upcoming invitation round itself that will be held today if you lodged EOI already. Else, in second round of December, 2013, you should get an invite for sure.

Why didn't you update your signature with EOI lodging date?

all the best,

sathiya


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Sathiya

Thanks for your words. Your information helped me a lot... 

I had a few queries which you clarified now and yesterday only i got the TRF of ielts,probably i will apply on monday or so. 

But i saw that my occupation is not in high demand. Let us see how well it goes. 





sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> Trust me, you will get the invitation within a couple of invite rounds for following reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## cooldude2031 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Friend,

Thanks for your inputs. 

Just a query, what happens in case when I am unable to enter within the specified date in the grant letter due to some unavoidable reasons such as my wife becoming pregnant, birth of child by then etc. 

In such a situation, how does DIAC or case officer handle such issue as one has to enter within specified date to validate PR.

Would you be able to share the information if you have any. Those who have experienced similar situation, pls share your experience.

Thanks...........



front loading all documents including pcc and medicals (done by hospital) is really a good idea that i recommend everyone to do. 

While accepting invitation from Skillselect, can we use transaction number to upload our medical details or need to wait till we hear from the case officer?

*Your Medical report and result will be shared by the hospital with the case officer. You may upload the medical exam's receipt so that the case officer understands you took the medical check-up already. So, don't wait for the case officer to be allotted, just go for medicals after paying visa application.Medical examination and PCC are valid for 1 year but you should make an initial entry to aussie based on the one you took earlier, be it medicals or PCC to validate your PR*

Similarly, can we upload police clearance certificates at the same time? I have resided overseas too in the last 10 year period and have got police clearance too from the country where I stayed. Do wee need to upload them too or wait for case officer to respond.

*as i told you already, if you load these documents prior to case officer's allocation, your visa processing times may be reduced dramatically. In fact, you may expect a direct visa grant on condition that you upload all documents and there is no discrepancies or complexity in documents. these days, 189 visas are processed rapidly and these times vary greatly between 45 days and 4 or 5 months based on various factors such as the complexity and credibility of documents, background verification, availability of case officer, holidays falling in midway etc. *

regards,
sathiya[/QUOTE]


----------

